# Linksys WRT1900AC oR ASUS AC2400 RT



## GodforSaken (Feb 14, 2015)

Hey all,

I'm new to the community, i was thinking i could find many wifi/router master minds here for sure for some tips 

i'm thinking about getting a mew router, and i really wanna get the best one this time and from what i found so far currently the best ones out there is the Linksys WRT1900AC & the ASUS AC2400 RT, i'm just having a hard time to pick which one to buy.

I know they are pretty pricey but that's not an issue, i have over 12 devices at home using wifi and i want a pretty good range coverage also... so thought you guys could help me pick the better one of the two...


Thank you all in advance.

GodforSaken


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Welcome aboard.

I have two Bosch 1617's, A DeWalt 611pk Compact Combo and a 3 1/4 horsepower Triton mounted in a table. They all work well for me.

Don't feel bad. At least two people each week join and ask questions without ever looking to see what is being posted.

Note: I do have the Asus model wireless router and it works with the Comcast modem.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello GfS and welcome to our woodworking forum. We indeed do have many router masterminds, some of them are just as knowledgeable about wireless routers so you might get your question answered anyway.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

GodforSaken said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm new to the community, i was thinking i could find many wifi/router master minds here for sure for some tips
> 
> ...


WI-FI wise I have D-Link...
for the woodworking routers Bosch, Ingersoll Rand, Grumman, Makita and PC,


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow.

What a funky thread.

:fie:


----------



## jimward5 (Feb 19, 2012)

stick with linksys, Asus is cheap junk in my mind. Bought 6 grandkids Asus tablets for christmas and had a 80% failure rate with 3 of them failing a second time. I will never buy Asus again!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

retired_jw said:


> stick with linksys, Asus is cheap junk in my mind. Bought 6 grandkids Asus tablets for christmas and had a 80% failure rate with 3 of them failing a second time. I will never buy Asus again!


couple of people I knoe had about the sane results....


----------



## RGBPlastics (Jun 26, 2011)

Sorry to inform you but this is a "woodworking" router forum, not WiFi.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RGBPlastics said:


> Sorry to inform you but this is a "woodworking" router forum, not WiFi.


who knows...
maybe we'll get the OP interested in woodworking...


----------



## Rockenroller58 (Apr 29, 2014)

HAHAHAH Not quite the right 'router' forum....lol


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

It's hard to go wrong with LinkSys, they are the grandaddy of WiFi routers and the simplest for the average user.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

*I have been looking for a good wireless router. I am Surprised that none of the manufacturers have come up with a good lithium powered wireless router since all the battery voltages and power have so greatly improved. Makita, Bosch Festool or other manufacturers have any comments?*


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

GregLittleWoodworks said:


> *I have been looking for a good wireless router. I am Surprised that none of the manufacturers have come up with a good lithium powered wireless router since all the battery voltages and power have so greatly improved. Makita, Bosch Festool or other manufacturers have any comments?*


I think Ryobie, DW and PC has models of then out...


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> I think Ryobie, DW and PC has models of then out...


 what I saw at a Dewalt demo was a laminate trimmer and it didn't have much power. It was more like a cut out saw than a router....maybe wireless electricity?


----------



## rss1600 (Jan 22, 2013)

I have used Linksys (Cisco) on both my office and home network for many years. I can't recommend better.


----------



## Davif (Nov 24, 2014)

GodforSaken said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm new to the community, i was thinking i could find many wifi/router master minds here for sure for some tips
> 
> ...




Hello, 

I'm afraid you have the wrong website. We are talking about wood working routers here not Computer Wi/Fi routers. 

Sorry, good luck.


----------



## routerholic (Mar 4, 2015)

I thought so wrong....Its nice to have wifi touter here also


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

retired_jw said:


> stick with linksys, Asus is cheap junk in my mind. Bought 6 grandkids Asus tablets for christmas and had a 80% failure rate with 3 of them failing a second time. I will never buy Asus again!


Dunno, my dual 23" Asus monitors are hangin' in there pretty well.
Used to use Asus mobo's with Corsair for system builds but have since gone to MSI with G.Skill and pretty much stay with Radeon over NVidia but either works fine.

Linksys router is what I use FWIW.


----------

